# In memoriam of girly and aussie



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

Three years ago i lost my best friend girly (know its a weird name to have but she was deaf and she was very prim and proper so we called her girly)
She had been rescued by my boyfriend before we met. 
She was severely abused, broken jaw and cross eyed partly blind.
It took me two years to gain her trust. And then we were inseperable.
3 years ago we lost her to a massive stroke. She was the sweetest thing.
Last year we lost the other best friend. Aussie (as in Auswald, that was his official name)
He was a part maine ****. He made me the cat mom i am today. He was the sweetest cat ever, no bad bone in his body. He would just chirp at us, no meowing. He had also come from a bad home since it took a while for him to trust me but catnip always helped. He was the one who found girly.
We lost him to a massive heart attack.
I really hope they are playing together up there and understand that had to open up our home to two kittens (one is going to be 3 and one is going to be one in april)
Aussie did rescue girly so i think he would understand.
Even though its been 3 years for one and one year for another i still think of both of them.
They helped me through depression and pain and i just hope they understand rescuing more kitties.
Sorry its so long but i felt i needed to let people know about my past babies
Thank you


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Stef, 
We do understand here...most of us have lost one, if not more...
Of our precious furbabies, friends, that were often there for us when no two leggeds could be bothered...
Girly and Aussie were lucky to have found you guys, after all they'd been through...
It was time for them to Fly...
I know I have always honored a pet who has Flown, by rescuing another that needs a chance for a home and love...
I know mine would want to pay it forward, as they were all rescues or strays at one time...
They will be in very good company at the Bridge...
And they'll have their own sunbeam to bask in...
Hugs and Prayers.
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Stef, I am sorry for your loss and understand your feelings. I lost my Mocha to the "perfect storm" of ailments that led to a series of heart attacks 12 weeks ago. Not a day goes by that I don't feel Mocha's loss...I still talk to her and hope she hears me. I used to feel her around me, but now I only smell her scent when I am having a really bad day. There is NO timeline for grief, especially when you were incredibly close to your kitty. I know I will NEVER forget Mocha, but I know I want to have another cat to love. I know it won't be her, but I have been talking to her about it, hoping she will understand and maybe if she really does have a spirit aura, come back and help guide/raise the new baby. 

I am sure your Girly and Aussie would want you to rescue another fur-baby and, if they can, their spirit aura will be around to help raise him/her too.


----------



## Stef (Mar 1, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you so much
Its nice to talk to people who understand
We should always remember however long we have our furbabies let them be spoiled
:kittyball:kittyballrcatrcat


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

im sorry for you loss Stef  i had a dog ....i always called her girly it wasnt her name....but i always called her it

huggs and prayers


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Stef, hello and welcome to the community!
We understand. The tears you shed for your precious kitties are the tears we shed for ours. And we shed them for each other when our hearts are breaking as we send a furry one to the Bridge...

HUGS!!!

I had two send two, back in 2012, 10 weeks apart. Sisters. One's name was Rhythm, the other Blues....I still miss them, dreadfully. And the tears still can flow when I am "miss missing" them ...

We understand...


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

RIP Girly and Aussie. They will always be in your heart.


----------

